# Flying taxi market



## goneubering

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/06/the-flying-taxi-market-is-ready-to-change-worldwide-travel.html
KEY POINTS

The market for flying cars, now known as electric air taxis, should continue to mature during this decade, soaring to $1.5 trillion globally by 2040, according to a Morgan Stanley Research study.

Driving this trend is a confluence of technologies, including autonomous vehicles such as drones and self-driving cars, more efficient batteries and advanced manufacturing techniques.

Start-ups and major brands are developing them, including Boeing, Hyundai, Airbus, Toyota and Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me

goneubering said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/06/the-flying-taxi-market-is-ready-to-change-worldwide-travel.html
> KEY POINTS
> 
> The market for flying cars, now known as electric air taxis, should continue to mature during this decade, soaring to $1.5 trillion globally by 2040, according to a Morgan Stanley Research study.
> 
> Driving this trend is a confluence of technologies, including autonomous vehicles such as drones and self-driving cars, more efficient batteries and advanced manufacturing techniques.
> 
> Start-ups and major brands are developing them, including Boeing, Hyundai, Airbus, Toyota and Uber.


The AIRLINES are about to GO BUST !

SUREEEEEEE . . .

FLYING CARS IS WHAT WE NEED.

ALL BETS ARE OFF !


----------



## iheartuber

Omg Uber flying cars are such a joke.

They are meant for execs who live 50 miles from downtown to take to work to avoid the traffic

That’s fine... except they will cost $100 EACH WAY! $200/day... $1000 each week just to COMMUTE TO WORK ??!???!

Yeah right


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

They won't be able to get enough of these into the air to have this have any impact on the industry, the FAA will never allow enough of these things in the air for this to be anything but a super luxury service.

Like medivac flights, only a very tiny portion of ambulance trips get medivaced, it's not the money it's the practicality of the situation.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

goneubering said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/06/the-flying-taxi-market-is-ready-to-change-worldwide-travel.html
> KEY POINTS
> 
> The market for flying cars, now known as electric air taxis, should continue to mature during this decade, soaring to $1.5 trillion globally by 2040, according to a Morgan Stanley Research study.
> 
> Driving this trend is a confluence of technologies, including autonomous vehicles such as drones and self-driving cars, more efficient batteries and advanced manufacturing techniques.
> 
> Start-ups and major brands are developing them, including Boeing, Hyundai, Airbus, Toyota and Uber.


So, one of the companies that claimed Uber should have been over 90Billion dollars valuation at stock offer is claiming that this will be "Huuuge" by 2040....on a concept that has been 10 years away for the last 40+ years...Um. Yeah.

Do me a favor, look up what the foot print for the smallest multiseat multi rotor craft is, and figure out how many roadside pickup locations of that measure not currently used as parking lots exist. Sure, a few very select cities have adequate populations of extremely wealthy people with sufficient rooftop helicopter pads (which have to be rated for much heavier vehicles if they are multi rotor) to make this even a thing. And, even then, in those specific cities, very few use them for more than trips to an airport nearby. It is faster and easier to move about on the roads in most cases.

And, self flying vehicles in major cities will be even further down the road than will SDC tech for fully autonomous cars in regular city roads.


----------



## goneubering

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> So, one of the companies that claimed Uber should have been over 90Billion dollars valuation at stock offer is claiming that this will be "Huuuge" by 2040....on a concept that has been 10 years away for the last 40+ years...Um. Yeah.
> 
> Do me a favor, look up what the foot print for the smallest multiseat multi rotor craft is, and figure out how many roadside pickup locations of that measure not currently used as parking lots exist. Sure, a few very select cities have adequate populations of extremely wealthy people with sufficient rooftop helicopter pads (which have to be rated for much heavier vehicles if they are multi rotor) to make this even a thing. And, even then, in those specific cities, very few use them for more than trips to an airport nearby. It is faster and easier to move about on the roads in most cases.
> 
> And, self flying vehicles in major cities will be even further down the road than will SDC tech for fully autonomous cars in regular city roads.


It sounds like mostly hype to me.


----------



## ColumbusRides

This is why uber is broke


----------



## Trafficat

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> They won't be able to get enough of these into the air to have this have any impact on the industry, the FAA will never allow enough of these things in the air for this to be anything but a super luxury service.


FAA may not allow it, but I could see this service taking off in the UAE and other places in the world.


----------



## Lucky13jay

goneubering said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/06/the-flying-taxi-market-is-ready-to-change-worldwide-travel.html
> KEY POINTS
> 
> The market for flying cars, now known as electric air taxis, should continue to mature during this decade, soaring to $1.5 trillion globally by 2040, according to a Morgan Stanley Research study.
> 
> Driving this trend is a confluence of technologies, including autonomous vehicles such as drones and self-driving cars, more efficient batteries and advanced manufacturing techniques.
> 
> Start-ups and major brands are developing them, including Boeing, Hyundai, Airbus, Toyota and Uber.


Oh Lordy, now we'll have to worry about FUI.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

fake news


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Trafficat said:


> FAA may not allow it, but I could see this service taking off in the UAE and other places in the world.


thwy will allow it? Just not in the kind of numbers Uber is projecting.


----------



## OldBay

Early April fool's.


----------



## Ballard_Driver

This will never be a normal persons every day commuting method... But it could be a thing. 

2 reasons. One is antonymous is actually easier in the air than on the road. No pilot = big savings. Electric is also very reliable, and most of these use several smaller motors, so they will be able to be fine with a single engine failing, hence safe. Electric is also cheaper to operate.

And the final thing is that all of the above might make these able to actually be mass produced. Most of the reason planes and choppers are so expensive is because very few are manufactured. There is no economy of scale in aviation for the most part. They don't crank out millions of Cessnas like they do F-150s. If they did that would drop costs a lot. A $100K auto flying thing could probably be operated at such a cost that it would pan out for mid range trips. Think 1-3 hour trips maybe.

For rich folks, maybe they WOULD buy one and leave their country estate every day to go into a big city 45 minutes by air (2 hours by road!) away, as it might only cost $50-100. Normal people, not so much. But they might use them for a weekend trip to the city if they live a couple hours away. 

Whatever degree of usage stuff like this gets, it will be a LOT more than helicopters currently are, because the costs will be exponentially lower.


----------



## x100

Ha thought OP means legacy Taxi business is flying.. 



uberdriverfornow said:


> fake news


Fool's day? 
It didtn caught on this year for obvious reasons!


----------



## ANT 7

LOL :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

Helicopter taxis have been around for decade. It is already a mature market.


----------



## tohunt4me

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> They won't be able to get enough of these into the air to have this have any impact on the industry, the FAA will never allow enough of these things in the air for this to be anything but a super luxury service.
> 
> Like medivac flights, only a very tiny portion of ambulance trips get medivaced, it's not the money it's the practicality of the situation.


I Know a man who was Medivac FLOWN BY AIR AMBULANCE last week.
Over a wasp sting !
Damn near killed him.
Intubated, 4 days in Hospital. On a ventilator( Luckily they FOUND ONE with Covid going on !)

Over 1 wasp sting.

Be careful people.


----------



## Alabama Lou

I like this idea.


----------



## TBone

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> So, one of the companies that claimed Uber should have been over 90Billion dollars valuation at stock offer is claiming that this will be "Huuuge" by 2040....on a concept that has been 10 years away for the last 40+ years...Um. Yeah.
> 
> Do me a favor, look up what the foot print for the smallest multiseat multi rotor craft is, and figure out how many roadside pickup locations of that measure not currently used as parking lots exist. Sure, a few very select cities have adequate populations of extremely wealthy people with sufficient rooftop helicopter pads (which have to be rated for much heavier vehicles if they are multi rotor) to make this even a thing. And, even then, in those specific cities, very few use them for more than trips to an airport nearby. It is faster and easier to move about on the roads in most cases.
> 
> And, self flying vehicles in major cities will be even further down the road than will SDC tech for fully autonomous cars in regular city roads.


Your bumming out my Jetson's view of the future man :frown:&#128640;&#128760;&#128125;


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

TBone said:


> Your bumming out my Jetson's view of the future man :frown:&#128640;&#128760;&#128125;


Absolutely not.
Private sports pilot license level VTOL "cars" would be a viable option... But, not within cities declared no fly zones (hell, people just can't stop running into parked cars or those funny skinny Yellow Metal tubes filled with concrete truckers call Yellow Dear) due to people not wanting pilots to crash into buildings etc.

Helicopter licenses would allow the use of specific roof top parking garage locations.

But, remember that the current tech has these vehicles at larger than Helicopter foot prints due to the multi rotor nature of the beasts.


----------

